# How can I monitor usage on my home network?



## ddelano6 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd like to be able to monitor Internet usage on my home wireless network WITHOUT installing some sort of client software on individual computers. 

A lot of the monitoring software I've found looks good, reports the things I want to see....web pages visited, passwords entered, web-based email, etc., but they all require installing client software. Is there some sort of software that will capture traffic in and out of the router and reassemble it in some sort of readable manner? 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

